# Pfade/Linien einer Rundung anpassen -- Illustrator



## thoska (25. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich arbeite gerade an einer Rennstrecke und in einer Kurve soll eine rote Linie quer über die Strecke laufen. Allerdings verzweifel ich gerade daran,dass ich es einfach nicht mehr hinbekomme, die Linie bzw. den Pfad der Rundung anzupassen.

Muss ich da eine Schnittmaske erstellen ?

Denke an dem Bild (Anhang) wird mein Problem deutlich.


Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit.


Gruß 

thoska


----------



## LOonIE (30. November 2004)

Der Tip ist jetzt zwar nicht sehr heiss, aber wend du das Ding "freihand" mit der Zeichenfeder erstellst, kannst du dir die entsprechenden Linien zurechtbiegen. Ich weiss, der Übertip halt, abe so klappts auf jeden Fall.


----------



## thoska (30. November 2004)

Hallöchen , 

danke für deine Antwort, aber die Linien sollen gerade sein und mit der Kurve abschließen.


----------



## megabit (30. November 2004)

Der Pathfinder kann sowas


----------



## thoska (30. November 2004)

Nabend, 


Könntest mir das vielleicht ein wenig genauer erklären?

Wäre Dir sehr dankbar .


Gruß 

thoska


----------



## Taiwaz (1. Dezember 2004)

Ja, der Pathfinder ist da eine angenehme Lösung. Aber auch hier gibt es verschiedene Lösungsansätze, je nach dem ob man die einzelnen Formen erhalten möchte oder um eine geimeinsame Form aus verschiedenen Grundformen zu erstellen.

Es folgt ein Lösungansatz welchen ich für dein Problem wählen würde:

Die Roten Linien in der Länge skallieren, so das sie links und rechts über die beiden Kurvenelemente ragen. 
Anschließend öffnest du das Pathfinderfenster über die Menüleiste "Fenster -> Pathfinder". 
Nun musst du dem Auswahltool (schwarzer Pfleil [hotkey=v]) die roten Linien und die beiden Kurvenelemente selektieren und im Pathfinderfenster die Funktion "Fläche aufteilen (das Symbol unten links)"  benutzen.
Nach dem du den Pathfinder angewand hast, klickst du mit dem Direkauswahl-Werkzeug (Hotkey=a) auf einne überstehenden Bereich und drückst entfernen. Der Bereich sollte nun  verschwinden. 
Tut er es nicht hast du vielleicht beim klicken einen einzelnen Vectorpunkt- oder Linie erwischt, wenn ja einfach ein zweites mal Entfernen drücken oder den Bereich erneut selektieren ...

Alternativ kannst du auch alle Pathfinderfunktionen über Effeckt -> Pathfinder -> ausführen.


----------

